# Multicast Adresse herausfinden des PCs



## Network (18. Okt 2012)

Hi,

wie finde ich die öffentliche Multicast IP heraus die mein Computer verwendet?
Finde dazu leider nichts im Internet ausser das bei Multicast häufig 230.XXX.XXX.XXX Ips verwendet werden. Irgendwohin müssen sich die Gruppenmitglieder ja verbinden.

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Net


----------



## Gast2 (19. Okt 2012)

Moin,

die Multicast-Adresse des Clients ist uninteressant, der braucht noch nichtmal eine. Wichtig ist die des Servers, die musst Du kennen (wie bei jedem Server). Um den rest kümmert sich das Netzwerk, brauchst aber entsprechende Router die Multicast unterstützen.

hand, mogel


----------



## Network (19. Okt 2012)

Das ist das Problem, ich kenne die Multicast-Adresse meines Servers nicht... muss man dafür erst eine registrieren lassen?


----------



## 789456123 (19. Okt 2012)

aber mal google nach "java multicast" bemühen schaffst du nicht oder ?

Let me google that for you


----------



## Network (19. Okt 2012)

Kommen die selben Links heraus die ich schonmal angeklickt haben, wie mir die lila Schrift verrät 
Und was sagt mir das jetzt? Die Multicast Addresse befindet sich im Bereich von X bis Y.

Kann ich irgendeine X-beliebige Multicast Addresse übergeben?

Das wird mir zu kompliziert, entweder sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...

Gruß
Net


----------



## 789456123 (20. Okt 2012)

ganz erlich ... wenn du nicht mal weist das der "server" die daten an eine von dir (bzw vom entwickler) festgelegte adresse sendet und sich jeder "client" bei dieser registrieren muss ... und das ganze normalerweise eigentlich NICHT über router-grenzen hinweg (zumindest nicht ohne routing-tables) funktioniert ... dann lass die finger von multicasting ...

informier dich erstmal bei wikipedia was MULTICASTING eingentlich wirklich ist und wie das ganze funktioniert ... und dann kannst du google mal fragen wie man sowas in java implemiert und dann dafür sorgt das es auch über routing-grenzen hinaus funktioniert ...

ansonsten klingt dein ganzer post hier als ob du nicht mal ansatzweise die grundlagen verstanden hast was MULTICASTING überhaupt ist ... und dann bringt es dir auch nichts wenn wir oder google dir fertige codes liefern ...


----------



## Network (20. Okt 2012)

Willkommen in der Welt der Foren, nicht jeder weiss alles oder versteht alles, bzw. "kann" es verstehenwegen diverser defizite bspw..
Trotzdem danke ich für die Information die im Subtext mitkam.
Ein Server ist vorhanden, aber wenn jeder davon ausgeht dass jeder andere es weiss (Bspw. der freundliche Herr, der mir von der Anlaufstelle einen Serverplatz gebucht hat), führt das zu einer Isolation des wissens. Und wenn nur "wissende" etwas tun dürften wären wir noch immer im Mittelalter


----------



## Gast2 (20. Okt 2012)

Erkläre mir/uns mal bitte wie wir Dir sagen sollen wie die Multicast-Adresse Deines Servers ist?? Es ist Dein Server, mit Deiner Adresse. Nur Du hast auf diesen Server Zugriff. Und wenn Du nicht weist wie Du Deine Multicast-Adresse rausbekommst, dann zeigt das das Du Dich mit dem Thema Multicast nicht auseinander gesetzt hast - wie es Dir empfohlen wurde.

Was ist so schwer dran einfach mal bei Wikipedia zum Thema Multicast einzusteigen und Dir dort eine Übersicht über das Thema zu verschaffen? Da findest Du auch weitere Begriffe und darüber ggf. sogar ein Tutorial.


----------



## Network (20. Okt 2012)

Ich rufe bei meinem Server"host" an, lasse mir einen Server reservieren.
Jetzt frage ich an der Auskunft nach per Telefon:
- "Unterstützt der Server eigentlich Multicast?"
- "Ja"
- "Und welche Adresse verwende ich dafür oder kann ich die selber festlegen?"
- "Müsse se Google fragen"

Jetzt les ich mich überall in Google in Multicast ein, für die Leute dies eigentlich wissen sollten und sich darum kümmern sollten, finde dazu nichts im Internet ob man die Adresse selber festlegen muss oder ob es da eine vordefinierte gibt.
Warum sollte es auch jemand irgendwo als offensichtliche Information hinschreiben, weil es ja eh jeder anscheinend weiss, weil sich ja jeder über dieses Thema ohne Zeitverlust vollständig einlesen kann.
(Mag sein das es irgendwo offensichtlich steht, das Problem ist es dieses "irgendwo" zu finden)

Deshalb gehe ich in ein Forum um ganz freundlich in die Menge zu fragen, ob vieleicht irgendwer diese Information weiss.


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internetforum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Internetforum [...] ist ein virtueller Platz zum Austausch und Archivierung von Gedanken, Meinungen und Erfahrungen.


Da muss ich mich nicht in unfreundlicher Manier behandeln lassen.
Bitte zügle deine Zunge in Zukunft mogel!

Das Thema ist als erledigt markiert <-


----------



## Lumaraf (21. Okt 2012)

Die von dir im ersten Post angesprochene IP gehört btw zum Mbone. Eventuell hilft dir das ja um weiter Informationen zu dem Thema finden.


----------



## Gast2 (21. Okt 2012)

Network hat gesagt.:


> Da muss ich mich nicht in unfreundlicher Manier behandeln lassen.


Weist Du was das Dumme an Foren & Chat & so ist - es fehlen Teile der Kommunikation, so das man durchaus auch etwas falsch verstehen kann.



> Deshalb gehe ich in ein Forum um ganz freundlich in die Menge zu fragen, ob vieleicht irgendwer diese Information weiss.


sicher und nach den obrigen Postings von Dir hast Du noch nicht viel gemacht - die kommer eher rüber wie "Ich will mich nicht selber um das Thema kümmern, löst mal mein Problem"



Network hat gesagt.:


> Ich rufe bei meinem Server"host" an, lasse mir einen Server reservieren.
> Jetzt frage ich an der Auskunft nach per Telefon:
> - "Unterstützt der Server eigentlich Multicast?"
> - "Ja"


die Frage ist nicht eher ob der Server das unterstützt, sondern ob deren Netzwerk die entsprechenden Protokolle aktiviert hat



> finde dazu nichts im Internet ob man die Adresse selber festlegen muss oder ob es da eine vordefinierte gibt.


dazu erstmal die Frage "privat" oder "öffentlich" - wobei wir wieder bei Deinem Einstiegsposting wären, da steht dazu auch nichts



> - "Und welche Adresse verwende ich dafür oder kann ich die selber festlegen?"
> - "Müsse se Google fragen"


falls Du eine "öffentlich" brauchst, dann lass Dir ein schriftlichen, unverbindliches Angebot machen was die im Monat für eine Multicast-Adresse haben wollen. IP-Adressen verwaltet die IANA, eigentlich sollten dein Hoster das Wissen. Hast wahrscheinlich eher einen Supporter erreicht der nur übliche Antworten gibt. Und im Zweifelsfall geht immer alles - weil - wenn etwas nicht geht, geht der Kunde.

Brauchst Du die Adressen nur "privat", dann kannst Du selber eine vergeben. Musst dann aber zum Server ein VPN aufbauen.

hand, mogel


----------



## 456789123 (21. Okt 2012)

@TO
ok ... wenn du also (und sorry wenn es so rüberkommt, aber andere erwähnten es bereits auch und ich teile diese meinung) nicht gewillt bist die zeit zu opfern dich selbst mal richtig mit dem thema multicast zu beschäftigen, und genau so sieht es nun mal aus, dann musst du auch die antwort akzeptieren : dann haben wir auch keine lust dir zu helfen

ich versuche mal multicast recht einfach zu beschreiben

multicast ist eine technik bei der ein server EIN datenpaket an eine gruppe sendet
für die verfielfältigung dieses einen paketes ist in der regel ein netzwerk-koppel-element, meist ein router, zuständig
der sinn dahinter : anstatt beim server 100 verbindungen selbst zu bedienen erledigt dies die darauf ausgelegte netzwerk-hardware und entalstet somit den eigentlichen server
nun ist aber das problem das multicast normalerweise nicht geroutet wird, das bedeuetet das es von einem router nicht aus einem netz in ein anderes weitergeleitet wird (routing)
oder so erklärt : ein multicast-paket würde aus einem privaten lan nicht ins internet weitergeleitet werden wenn dies nicht explizit so im router eingetragen wurde
damit multicast funktioniert müssen sich verschiedene "clients" bei der multicast-gruppe "anmelden"
eine multicast-gruppe besteht aus einer IP (224.0.0.0 - 239.255.255.255) und einem PORT (1-65535) und läuft auf dem protocol UDP/IP
in java gibt es dafür eine klasse [japi]MulticastSocket[/japi] ... lies dir bitte die doc durch
der server sendet seine udp-pakete über einen normalen [japi]DatagramSocket[/japi] an die *von dir selbst gewählte* multicast-gruppe, also einfach blind an die IPORT - kombi ...
ein client registriert sich mit dem MulticastSocket bei der gewünschten gruppe und kann nun alle pakete empfangen ...

innerhalb eines sub-netzes funktioniert das auch noch super (probiers doch mal mit 2 rechnern in einem lan aus) ...
das problem kommt aber jetzt wenn du es über sub-netz-grenzen hinaus nutzen willst ...

in der regel geht das nämlich nicht ... zumindest nicht das was man eigentlich UDP-Multicast nennt ...

viele dienste die etwas "multicast-ähnliches" anbieten wie z.b. web-radios nutzen dafür leistungsfähige server zu denen die einzelenen clienten ihre verbindungen aufbauen ... diese server, oder manchmal auch direkt an diese angeschlossene router sind nun für das eigentliche verteilen der daten zuständig ...
wenn es von einem router mit besonderen routing-tabellen gemacht wird werden die UDP-pakete normalerweise von allen routern die dazwiswchen liegen an dich weitergeleitet (normaler UDP-traffic halt)
wird das ganze sogar direkt von einem leistungsfähigen server gemacht ist sowas sogar mit TCP möglich wenn es halt darauf ankommt das keine daten verloren gehen (wird nur sehr selten genutzt)


und das was du nun möglicherweise machen möchtest ist eben ein solcher "pseudo-multicast-ähnlicher-dienst" ... und das wird dann doch etwas komplexer als einfaches "link-local multicast"

um es vielleicht noch mal anders klar zu machen : uns ist leider noch nicht wirklich klar was du nun genau vor hast und mit welchen mitteln du es umsetzen willst ... und vor allem : wie du dabei auf das wort "multicast" kommst ..


sorry .. aber noch mehr erklären kann (und erlich : will) ich jetzt nicht mehr erklären ...
multicast ist halt immer etwas theorie ... denn ob es so funktioniert hängt von der netzwerk-hardware und deren einstellungen ab ... und man muss halt viel ausprobieren um das zu erreichen was man will ...

aber einfach google mal flüchtig nach etwas zu fragen und wenn man auf seite 1 nichts findet gleich in eine forum zu rennen und ein topic zu eröffnen was sowohl vom titel als auch vom text selbst irgendwie nur nach verwirrung klingt ... und dann auf anraten sich selbst mal damit zu befassen eher zum ausdruck bringt das man darauf scheinbar kein bock hat ... tja ... dann KANN man dir auch nicht oder wenn nur schlecht helfen


----------

